# How Long Until I'm Back?



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

​Is there a rule of thumb that if you've been off the bike for a period it will take you how long to regain what you had?
My season started real late this year. We bought a house (major fixer upper) and I was off the bike for about 3-4 months. Then, I started my base mid March, finished end of May. Was to start my transition phase first of June. Well work and family forced me off the bike again for the last three weeks. 
How much have I lost?
Would doing base again for the next three weeks put me back. Then I could start my transition to intensity phase?
Thanks


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow! 116 views and no replies. Is there a coach in the house? (cricketts)
Knew I should have posted this in the training section.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the answer depends primarily on your fitness level. If you have 5+ years of consistent riding and racing, you shouldn't need an extended period of base before intervals and speed work. 3-4 weeks might be more than enough, but again it depends on your fitness level. 

Good luck!


----------

